# Fisher & Marchon ships: Bill Sherlock



## von1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I've just been trying to jog my mam's memory on which ships my dad sailed on, and she's come up with these:

Fisher: Aberthaw, Kingsnorth, Pool, Leven, Derwent:
Marchon Trader & Enterprise.

My dad was Bill Sherlock; he had seafaring brothers Eric, Peter, Kit (Christopher) Sherlock and my great-uncle Frank Saunders, all Liverpool born.

I remember meeting up with my uncle, Kit Sherlock and great-uncle Frank Saunders at the Rose & Crown, Middle Docks, South Shields. Does anyone know of them, or which companies they served with?

Kind regards, Von


----------

